# Gatepass Gazette Issue Now Available!



## EN Publishing (Sep 9, 2022)

Dungeon Delver's Guide Fully Funded​
The Dungeon Delver's Guide was fully funded on the first day of the Kickstarter campaign.

The book contains a nunmber of random dungeon generators -- each is about 5 pages of tables, and there are 8 dungeon themes (bastion, temple, sewer, etc.) These generators design and stock a dungeon for you.

And you know what's better than 40 pages of random dungeon generation tables? A nifty online tool which does it all for you! At over £100,000 we have reached our first stretch goal to unlock the online dungeon generator.


Gatepass Gazette Issue #7​
Gatepass Gazette issue number seven with official new Level Up: A5E content is now available at patreon supporters.

​


*Sea of Sand By Marc Kenobi*
Sand reaches as far as the eye can see as sweat begins to trickle down your neck. The early morning sun is already baking the land with a relentless fury, and you cannot imagine how any creature can survive in this empty expanse of rolling dunes. Like the oceans to the west, some believe this desert never ends, but your destination lies on the far side of the Sea of Sand, so cross it you must. This article introduces exploration challenges, magic items, and a monster variant that can be used together or individually to add some desert heat to your game.

*Streamline Your Dungeons: The Delving Journey Mechanic By Rachel Williamson*
Introducing the new Delving system to augment your dungeon crawl. Take on roles, utilize dungeon-specific journey activities, and keep the adventure interesting and streamlined for players and Narrators alike.

*Cunning Curses 2: Hauntingly Hexed By Cassandra Macdonald*
A follow up to the previous Cunning Curses article, here are six more cursed magic items too tempting for your players to pass up! As before, some of these items will have escalations, which can empower the item’s benefits…as well as its curse.

*To Go on Account: Archetypes for a Piratical Crew By Sarah Breyfogle*
Little commands the popular imagination like the Golden Age of Piracy, and the seas of Level Up are filled with plunder for those bold enough to seek it out. But a seafaring adventure calls for adventurers to match, so weigh anchor, set the sails, and choose your piratical path! These archetypes are the most at home on the seas, but can be easily included in a landlubbing campaign with heroes that operate outside the realm of law.


----------

